# Returning Member!!



## Proficiency (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been jumping around the forum for a long time now and just now realized that I've never put my two cents in! (I learned my lesson years ago on the FS forum)

I've had "Microskiffs" that we just called "boats" on and off for almost two decades (first boat at 15 makes me not that old) and have worked in on and around the marine industry for about 12 of those. 

I currently own a lawn and landscape company in South Florida and have a little side project that I've been working on with some help from the pros for the last few weeks or so. (I'll keep you posted)

Oh! Current ride is a J16 with a little aluminum and a heavy Yamaha.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! We're glad you decided to post!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

[Welcome.
Looking forward to hearing about your project!


----------

